# SONY BRAVIA 32" @ Ebay.in confused



## Hannibal09 (Oct 1, 2011)

getting this on ebay SONY BRAVIA 32" KLV-32BX320 LCD TV + DEALER WARRANTY it look awesome deal considering same is available in market for Rs. 29K. but not able to understand dealer warranty also its coming without wall mount. what you say guys.

no one bought any thing from ebay?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 1, 2011)

For television, I suggest get from local dealer, also you get to know about good alternate options and most importantly it avoids any surprises as you can demo the product before buying.

eBay is quite safe, but not advised for such products unless you are getting it at dirt cheap prices from trusted sellers.


----------



## Hannibal09 (Oct 2, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> For television, I suggest get from local dealer, also you get to know about good alternate options and most importantly it avoids any surprises as you can demo the product before buying.
> 
> eBay is quite safe, but not advised for such products unless you are getting it at dirt cheap prices from trusted sellers.



Market price of this set is Rs. 29900/-
he is offering 1 year dealer warranty too.
his stats on ebay.in are
Power Seller
Positive Feedback:  99.8%
Feedback score:  1277
getting it of Rs. 21,777/-

What will you suggest now?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 3, 2011)

MRP is not the final price, you can bargain a lot on that. For a TV I would still say local dealer would be better 

He's a power seller, so no problem with that, But Dealer warranty is not the same as Company warranty. So keep that in mind, if you are ok with it then go ahead with the eBay Deal.


----------

